

Protect yourself against today's (and future) PDF zero-days - mavrommatis
http://secbrowsing.blogspot.com/2010/09/protect-yourself-against-todays-pdf.html

======
iuguy
Some sound advice for tech users, not so useful for corporates and the non-
tech savvy.

I always recommend that friends and family use something like sumatra or if
they have to, foxit. A large amount of PDF vulnerabilities exist in
functionality most people never use. I like the chrome sandbox option but
haven't tried it out to see if it's effective.

Most companies can't upload PDFs to Google Docs or use Chrome, and have to use
Adobe Reader (as an internally supported but usually unmanaged app). For that
reason we normally recommend turning off Javascript, but disabling the plugin
in the browser is new to me. Nice.

------
juanito
I didn't even know Chrome had its own PDF viewer. Thanks for sharing.

